# GTI Spring Festival 2010



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Was today at Santa pod:



























































































'bout 50 more on my flickr


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Cool pics, glad the weather held out for you.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You just know when dubnut posts, you are going to love it.

Your PP is ace.

I'm off to retro rides for some old car perusal.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> You just know when dubnut posts, you are going to love it.
> 
> Your PP is ace.
> 
> I'm off to retro rides for some old car perusal.


Turn it over, the shot on the back cover was done by myself and Bryan!!! its a good feeling!!!!!!!:thumb: Oh and grab a copy of PVW, I have about 15 shots in there this month too!!

Cheers for the comments mate!
:wave:


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

what was pic 6 mate? looks nice....


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

NickMal said:


> what was pic 6 mate? looks nice....


It's a KTM X-Bow 

Nice set of photos!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great selection of pictures and lovely photography!

Some of the 'VeeDub looks' are pretty cool.


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

The Dubbers do know how to mod their motors, awesome pics, lovely vehicles, cant beat the old skool ones.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

being very, very picky: the blue Mk II - reflections; yellow Mk1 - Digger in the background. 

Like the set overall, though, reminds me of what I like to do. The mug, the tattoo...

That MK1 is screaming for a true shoot...

Bret


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Some great shots there G, gutted I didn't make it to this one. 

Alex


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great shots thanks for sharing


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> being very, very picky: the blue Mk II - reflections; yellow Mk1 - Digger in the background.
> 
> Like the set overall, though, reminds me of what I like to do. The mug, the tattoo...
> 
> ...


I know what you are saying Brett, good eye, unlike UD's where I had access with no public and got to move stuff around within reason, this was far from idea with cluttered backgrounds etc. Cheers for the crit, I know you know what you are looking at !:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

So _this_ is why I saw loads of veedub's on the motorway today. Awesome shots, as usual. I really need to get to a show like this one day, when is the next big event?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cool shots G.

Robbie


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice shots.

Never been a dub nut but when I see pics of shows like this I love the look of the scene they have going and makes me think about going VW just to see what all the fuss is about.


----------

